

Ask HN: How does HN rank the comments section? - spoiledtechie

I found a place in the FAQ where it describes that its the votes divided by the time, but was wondering if I could see the more specific answer?<p>Wheres the true code to see how they are ranked?
======
pg
it's

    
    
        (* (/ (- (realscore s) 1)
              (expt (/ (+ (item-age s) timebase*) 60) gravity*))
    

where

    
    
        (= gravity* 1.5 timebase* 120)
    

and item-age returns age in minutes

------
jwilliams
Code is available here: <http://arclanguage.org/install>

~~~
spoiledtechie
I guess now one knows this code well enough to sort through it...

------
spoiledtechie
Found it in the news.arc page. About 1/4 the way down. Do a search for
ranking.

